#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-27
<linuxman410> anyone here
<Unit193> No one here except us chickens
<Unit193> Well this chicken anyway
<linuxman410> hey Unit193 i am using fedora 15 now
<Unit193> How do you like Gnome 3?
<linuxman410> Unit193 like it better than unity
<linuxman410> i only have one machine than can run gnome3
<Unit193> I'm on Natty and I still haven't seen Unity...
<Unit193> What do you use on the other one?
<Unit193> One(s)
<linuxman410> Unit193 other one is running xfce fedora
<Unit193> I guess you really like Fedora...
<Unit193> (Not to try to move you from what you like) Have you tried Xubuntu?
<linuxman410> Unit193 i give up on ubuntu but will still use xubuntu
<wrst> hey linuxman410, F15 is really good
<linuxman410> wrst i love the encryption
<linuxman410> wrst when compter boots it ask for password before u can get to login screen
<wrst> linuxman410: I think gnome 3 is very good, I have been using kde 4.6 and like it also
<wrst> linuxman410: you have grub password protected?
<linuxman410> whole drive is encrypted
<wrst> ahh gothca
<wrst> that's just not worth it to me really
<linuxman410> wrst i love it like  that
<wrst> I just have no need
<linuxman410> wrst i have used fedora on and off since very first release
<wrst> linuxman410: its good a little bit of a pain if you need proprietary drivers, ubuntu makes that so easy
<wrst> and linuxman410 I have gnome 3 and kde 4.6 coexisting fairly well
<linuxman410> wrst most of my machines are old will have to run xubuntu
<wrst> linuxman410: considered lubuntu I've found it to be much lighter, ubuntu'
<wrst> s
<wrst> xfce seems just as heavy as gnome 2.x to me
<linuxman410> wrst xfce will still run on 512 ram
<wrst> yeah so will gnome 2.x also I don't see much difference
<wrst> now a vanilla xfce i think is really light
<linuxman410> wrst unless it is fedora which requires 640 just to install xfce
<wrst> well linuxman410 i gots to go i'm going to hit the hay early tonight talk to you later
<linuxman410> wrst real quick what is vanilla xfce
<Unit193> linuxman410: xfce without any preconfig
<linuxman410> Unit193 like debian xfce
<orangeninja> o/
<Unit193> orangeninja: Howdy! Welcom back!
<orangeninja> what's happinin tonight?
<cyberanger> very little
<orangeninja> hey cyberanger how have you been brother?
<Unit193> Dang I keep missing things.... Nothing much is going on now
<orangeninja> yep Unit193, i do too if i dont keep this term up.
<Unit193> I just looked and forgot to respond... I'm more active in another channel
<cyberanger> orangeninja: riding a roller coaster it feels like
<orangeninja> hmmmm, i've been busy with work and family. trying to get back in the swing
<cyberanger> orangeninja: if life is a rollercoaster, these look like more fun rollercoasters
<cyberanger> http://xkcd.com/chesscoaster/
<cyberanger> orangeninja: so yeah, I get life getting in the way of life, just not enough time
<orangeninja> lol, good pics. I know the feeling....
<cyberanger> orangeninja: I'm a fan of the glass chess set at six flags GA
<orangeninja> lol
<Unit193> I kinda want to do that... I may be going to Kings Island soonish
<cyberanger> Unit193: I
<cyberanger> 'd head to cedar point myself if I could
<Unit193> I've only been there once and it was AWESOME! But I'm not the one paying fot the trip ^_^
<cyberanger> Unit193: riding all the coasters you want, 35 dollars, gas to get there, 2.289 a gal. not the one paying, priceless
<Unit193> cyberanger: Heh. 3.329 here...
<Unit193> I love the chicken!
<Unit193> Er... Wrong window...
<cyberanger> Unit193: that's most of here, and most of ohio, but the I'm by the lowest in east tn
<cyberanger> so I quoted it
<cyberanger> kinda stinks it's still kinda high (worse in europe, and elsewhere too, but still)
<Juzzy> u guys ever been to satna clause, in?
<Juzzy> santa*
<wrst> Juzzy: no but I see the commercials for holiday world all the time
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-28
<orangeninja> I installed xubuntu on an older p4 desktop I have and was wonddering how do I get it to see the slave HD?
<Unit193> It should just mount it. What FS type? sudo blkid
<orangeninja> I think it was NTFS before.... Does linux even support NTFS?
<Unit193> And now I'm ticked because my main flash was (barely) dban'd
<Unit193> orangeninja: NTFS-3g
<orangeninja> So that might be why I dont see it huh?
<Unit193> What does   sudo blkid   give you?
<orangeninja> hmmm let me try it, going into computer room now...
<orangeninja> booting it up now
<orangeninja> sda1 ext4 sda5 swap  sdb1 type ntfs
<Unit193> Can you pastebin it? (Or use pastebinit ?)
<orangeninja> yep prob
 * wrst never thought he would find himself bragging on kde... but he does
<Unit193> KDE = Kubuntu?
<orangeninja> http://pastebin.com/9iviNTmZ
<wrst> Unit193: yuck no, on arch
<wrst> kubuntu is the absolute worst kde distro out there
 * wrst is in the wrong place to say that probably
<wrst> Unit193: i'm running kde and gnome 3 and they work well together
<Unit193> wrst: Just don't go to #kubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu and say that...
<wrst> Unit193: no... but it really is a sorry implementation, mageia/mandriva is great, arch is great and its totally vanilla but somehow they make it slow and awful
<wrst> in kubuntu
<Unit193> When was the last time you tried it? (Not that I am a big fan...)
<wrst> 11.04
<Unit193> Mka
<wrst> its slow the effects and graphics are just not right on any of my hardware short of my sli desktop
<wrst> i'm not a huge kde fan but 4.6 is very good
<Unit193> orangeninja: I'm not exactly sure it's not automounting... Can you open gigolo?
<orangeninja> what is gigolo?
<Unit193> Menu/Rat > System > gigolo
<orangeninja> found it
<orangeninja> it shows up there.... sorry I'm still a newb
<Unit193> Double click it
<Unit193> orangeninja: So am I
<orangeninja> yeah I can see the files on it.... I guess I thiought it would show up in the "Places" area
<wrst> Unit193: I was trying to figure out what application Rat was... :)
<wrst> its been a while since I've used xfce
<Unit193> I like Xubuntu...
<wrst> Unit193: I've just never used it
<Unit193> And Lubuntu. So I'm not exactly sure what I will put on this one...
<wrst> probably a really good alternate for those who are not unity fans
<wrst> yes lubuntu is excellent
<Unit193> The current OS on it is DBAN
<Unit193> :D
<orangeninja> I have only had it for a day but it is pretty clean.
<wrst> orangeninja: I might give it a try again, I love the ubuntu base, but I don't love unity so much :)
 * Unit193 Doesn't like Unity (Can't say for a fact) and wasn't too fond of gnome
<Unit193> XFCE and LXDE are just fine though
<wrst> Unit193: I really like gnome and gnome 3/shell but... unity, I don't care for it at all
<Unit193> wrst: Whatever works for you! I don't have to like what you use :P (To be fair, it's not the worst)
<wrst> ha ha oh yeah Unit193 :)
<wrst> Unit193: I prefer a rather full featured desktop, i'm not much on going the openbox, rat poison etc route
<Unit193> wrst: I have Xubuntu, Lubuntu, a dualboot of Kubuntu (NEVER used...) and a few VMs (One is built from mini and is openbox)
<wrst> I have tried to like kubuntu but it really stinks
<Unit193> I'm not going to be using it... But I do like the openbox one...
<wrst> when I open the kickoff menu on kubuntu its all choppy and just really not smoothe, on everything else its smoothe, but its the same way on debian also
<wrst> openbox looks like something I would like to mess with just don't have the time
<Unit193> Did you see my screenshots? (And I am by far not the best person to make one...)
<wrst> no I haven't... but would love to!
<Unit193> I only have a few, and I have changed it a little since then...
<Unit193> http://imgur.com/H67hc - http://imgur.com/0BiKH - http://imgur.com/UzDqc   Like I said, not the best... (And I did change some :P )
<wrst> nice Unit193
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i've captured the latest big cat from cupertino
<wrst> ahh pace_t_zulu, that's a mac testing release if I'm not mistaken?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: pm
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> nope :P
<wrst> how are you doing linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst nothing much what are you doing
<wrst> nothing getting ready to head to bed in a few
<wrst> linuxman410: I am updating the 11.10 alpha and seeing whats going on
<wrst> oneric is that right?
<Unit193> wrst: May not look much different
<Unit193> http://i.imgur.com/iHokj.png
<linuxman410> wrst i hate to say it but i would not reccomend ubuntu to anyone anymore
<Unit193> Not even L/X?
<Unit193> linuxman410: ^^
<wrst> linuxman410: just because of unity?
<wrst> nice Unit193 thats a nice looking desktop
<linuxman410> Unit193 what is that screenshot from
<Unit193> Ubuntu mini.iso ^_^
<linuxman410> Unit193 where did you get that
<Unit193> linuxman410: You didn't hear it from me, but fluxbuntu may very well move to debian
<Unit193> linuxman410: I added programs/configured everything 'til I liked it
<Unit193> (And it's not done yet...)
<wrst> linuxman410: your disdain for ubuntu because of unity?
<Unit193> It's using LightDM too ;)
<linuxman410> wrst  i do not like where ubuntu is headed there are starting to act like windows release a version buy a new computer
<Unit193> linuxman410: I've seen you in Lubuntu, what's wrong with that one?
<wrst> well I don't know if its that bad but to run gnome or kde you do need more than 256MB of ram
<linuxman410> Unit193 nothing wrong with lubuntu those guys have their head on straight
<linuxman410> wrst to run unity you need at least 1 gig of ram
<linuxman410> then it runs slow
<wrst> linuxman410: i'm sure gnome shell probably needs that
<linuxman410> wrst that is why i am looking into lighter versions like lxde fluxbox and openbox
<wrst> yeah but I don't think that's really ubuntu's fault its just sorta the way things are going
<wrst> but if you wanta  light system go with what Unit193 did the mini.iso or debian or arch or something you kinda build as you go
<linuxman410> wrst where do you get the mini iso
<wrst> not for sure... better ask Unit193 for that one :)
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<linuxman410> Unit193 where is the mini iso
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10950331#post10950331 Also take a look at that
<Unit193> I could give you my dpkg selections ;)
<Unit193> Still not the best login: http://i.imgur.com/oAMrR.png
<linuxman410> Unit193 do i choose second choice on mini iso
<Unit193> Install from commandline
<linuxman410> Unit193 use second one that says commandline install
<Unit193> linuxman410: Yep, that's basically what I just said
<linuxman410> Unit193 i choose expert commandline install only one that would work
<vychune> o/
<electricus> here we go:  battle of the 'clouds'...  http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/06/28/microsoft-challenges-google-embraces-cloud-computing/
<electricus> if M$ version involves ie, they have a loooong way to go  .. haha
<electricus> not even thinkable imo
<electricus> but because of the masses and their love of ie.. could this be the re-birth of ie?  LOL
<pace_t_zulu> hmmm ... where is wrst
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: wrst is hiding behind wrst_
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: that sneaky bastard
<cyberanger> he could be a little sneakier though
 * cyberanger knows he can be a real sneaky bugger
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: seems I'm holding to the free tier, but my usage is equalling linode in cost
<cyberanger> so next year I'll want to migrate back
<cyberanger> (if I can't figure out why the difference in usage)
<vychune> o/
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: something funny happened to my cloud deployment
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: really, what
<Unit193> Alrighty http://www.vincenzolarosa.it/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Windows-vs-Linux.jpg
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: not sure... but you'll probably notice i was offline for a while ... and when i was back on i had the '_' appended
<vychune> o/
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: could have just been the connection between the cloud deployment and the irc server ... on of those netsplits
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: ah, only noticed a fairly big netsplit
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i guess quassel core wasn't up to it
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: you were'nt the only user, it looks like an irc split, not you splitting off of irc
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i just don't like seeing that i disconnected
<pace_t_zulu> anyone else a google apps user?
<wrst> I have used them pace_t_zulu_ can't say I'm a big-time user
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I have used it
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: so i have one of my google apps account setup as a google account as well
<pace_t_zulu> but they failed to account for a critical detail in the migration process... which affects me directly
<cyberanger> that doesn't sound like a fun evening
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-29
<linuxman410> Unit193 u here
<Unit193> Yep. Spoon was going to help in there...
<Unit193> I'm sure otter will too...
<linuxman410> Unit193 i just went with peppermint it is good
<Unit193> Real quick: What do you call drinks such as Pepsi, Root Beer, Mt Dew, etc.?
<cyberanger> Unit193: soda
<cyberanger> or, based on what just happened, messy
<cyberanger> ¡Hola Señor linuxman410 !
<Unit193> cyberanger: Thank you for your input :P
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> vychune: Howdy
<vychune> howja lol
<Unit193> Heh, you remembered
<cyberanger> heya ;-)
<vychune> o/ cyber did you buy linuxman's netbook?
<cyberanger> vychune: nope, it sold prior to my first chance
<vychune> oh ok
<Ruckus777> Calling for cyberranger
<Unit193> cyberanger: You may also want to ident...
<Ruckus777> identify??? ..a friend
<Ruckus777> and who or whom are you?
<Unit193> Ruckus777: I was saying ident to nickserv (Freenode_
<vychune> bluescreen
<Unit193> Bluescreen?
<Unit193> Ruckus777: Howdy and welcome to the channel (Forgot to say that part :P )
<Ruckus777> soorry busy on other stuff oh ok
<Ruckus777> not quite sure on all that yet but...
<Ruckus777> how long since rangers been on?
<Unit193> He last said something at 1:06
<Ruckus777> oh yeah hehe i could have saw that
<Ruckus777> lol
<Ruckus777> sorry just in a tight spot right now
<Ruckus777> i know him outside of cyberspace
<Ruckus777> well somehow wake him up and get him to say something else lol
<vychune> lol
<Unit193> I don't know him outside ;) I'm sure nothing I can do...
<cyberanger> Ruckus777: settle man
<cyberanger> Ruckus777: Unit193 is from a different state
<Ruckus777> i know its cool and i was nice FOR ONCE
<Unit193> cyberanger: Feel free to boot me any time! (Or request)
<Ruckus777> lol can i plz talk to you like voice?
<cyberanger> Unit193: your fine
<Ruckus777> yeah its ranger thats got his pnties in a bunch
<Ruckus777> noone is going to boot anyone
<Ruckus777> that inculde him booting me
<vychune_> dang what i miss?
<Ruckus777> apolagiies to ranger didnt mean to overstep bounderies
<Ruckus777> late night and to much to drink i guess
<Ruckus777> lol lol lol
<cyberanger> vychune: nothing too unusual, or important
<vychune> oh ok
<vychune> o/ wrst
<Ruckus777> hi evrey one guess whos back
<vychune> o/
<wrst> morning
<Xpistos> what up homies
<Xpistos> cyberanger, wrst: are you guys here?
<wrst> barely Xpistos
<Xpistos> wrst: everything ok?
<Xpistos> missed you yesterday?
<wrst> Xpistos all is well just at the plant. here at work this week so on my phone
<Xpistos> You work with horticulture?
<Xpistos> BAZINGA!
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> twayneprice: wb.
<vychune> fire in the warehouse area in memphis again\
<vychune> heading to work guys
<twayneprice> how it going, wrst?
<wrst> going well twayneprice and you?
<cyberanger> hey Xpistos
<Xpistos> hey
<cyberanger> it's a work day, what can I say
<Xpistos> I hear ya
<cyberanger> what about you
<Ruckus777> hello
<Ruckus777> hello great people of the cyber universe
<Ruckus777> i come to you with great news
<Ruckus777> news of cheer and jolly
<wrst> ha ha what's the news
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-30
<wrst> cyberanger: how you doing?
<Unit193> wrst: Looks like he didn't want to say howdy :(  Howja!
<wrst> Unit193: I feel snubbed :)
<vychune> o/
<wrst> hello vychune
<vychune> how are ya
<wrst> vychune good how are you?
<vychune> good watching anime b4 work
<cyberanger> wrst: good, just poor timing on asking, right as I left for a support trip
<wrst> ha ha sounds like business is good?
<cyberanger> wrst: mixed, I'm having to look again, but my freelance is assisting nicely
<cyberanger> again
<cyberanger> I've been stacking the deck in my favor this time
<Juzzy> you guys may find this interesting
<Juzzy> http://apps.nccd.cdc.gov/DDT_STRS2/NationalDiabetesPrevalenceEstimates.aspx?mode=DBT
<Juzzy> compare diabetes map with the income map:
<Juzzy> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/94/US_county_household_median_income_2008.png
<Juzzy> the 2 are almost identically inverted
<Juzzy> proves poor people have worse health
<Juzzy> or lazy people make less money and poor health?
<cyberanger> Juzzy: that isn't much suprising
<cyberanger> part of it is diet differences
<cyberanger> more sugar in durritos than stake
<wrst> that's goood cyberanger
<cyberanger> wrst: Diabetes isn't good
<cyberanger> unless your referring to my whole, trying to tip the deck in my favor, yes that is
<wrst> yes the deck not the diseases
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: see pm
<cyberanger> aside from the forums, I think the loco has full access, and I'm working to ensure migrating over isn't as problematic as last time
<Unit193> tsimpson is the bot master of ubottu
<cyberanger> Unit193: I thought that nick was fimmilar from somewhere, that's what it was
<cyberanger> Unit193: I guess your in that channel a good bit then
<Unit193> cyberanger: Eh, I've been sticking in there for a little bit now... I do get to see anytime someone calls the ops and I think tsimpson has op of most ubuntu channels (There are even a few staff in there)
<cyberanger> yeah, and our channel has a funny access rule, any ubuntu member with a matching cloak has op in our channel (that's something I have wondered if it's good or not, but figure more often than not, it is)
<Unit193> Only 2 Ubuntu Members can in here. It's just all freenode staff that can
<cyberanger> Unit193: have you seen our access list?
<cyberanger> (and after looking at it again, the rule I was talking about has been purged, but idk by whom)
<cyberanger> don't recall meeting nealmcb, which is why I asked
<cyberanger> oh drat, seems my fail deadly switch tripped (well, fail safe switch, but it tripped the firewall rules that shut down the routes outside the lan)
<Unit193> Wow... How did that happen?
<cyberanger> well, I'm on the outside, remoting in, my guess, the IDS saw a big enough load
<cyberanger> went into a failsafe load, since it was written to favor that, as a last resort
<cyberanger> with a old, slow link to get some traffic out
<cyberanger> including the alert message (how I know that tripped, vs the possibility of failing hardware)
<Unit193> You should take a look at /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-us-oh list it has a few more than -tn (And I have no idea why on a few, I'll have to ask...)
<cyberanger> Unit193: we don't edit ours much (first time in two years perhaps
<cyberanger> and you have the golden rule there too
<cyberanger>  *!*@ubuntu/member/*
<cyberanger> the one we had
<Unit193> We have a LoCo council of 3 so I can understand most of it, but not all... Now I just need to be an Ubuntu Member :P
<cyberanger> or the identiy of one
 * cyberanger plays scary music and works on evil laugh
 * cyberanger for some reason misplaced scary music, settles for some Tool and SOAD
<cyberanger> wow, things here went quiet
<Unit193> They tend to do that... I'm pulling sites from FF history and I need an easy way to get the site title in batch mode, I'm about to write a simple script to do it for me :P
<cyberanger> curl, grep and cut
<cyberanger> <title></title>
<Unit193> That was my shot at starting people talking :/ My only next shot was saying anything about Unity (I like it would do it real good) ;)
<cyberanger> Unity, I really don't want to beat a dead horse
<cyberanger> but since unity isn't dead...
<wrst> unity has potential
<cyberanger> Gnome 3 has real potential though
<Unit193> XFCE is going to take too long to use GTK3
<wrst> I agree cyberanger and kde is really good just sadly not so much on kubintu
<cyberanger> yeah, when your enviroment gets that out of hand, gotta move on
<cyberanger> Unit193: good
<Unit193> cyberanger: Makes it a pain to the Xubuntu folks though
<cyberanger> it'd be a mistake to rush it in though
<cyberanger> I mean, there should be some give and take
<cyberanger> and one issue I see is overuse of purpose code
<cyberanger> we're not talking libraries, or apis, but code meant for a purpose being overused
<cyberanger> I've nearly got this code worked out
<cyberanger> a real irratition, taken too long, needed oone good day to hammer out
<cyberanger> Unit193: that's what the Failsafe switch was tripped for, IDS getting hammered
<cyberanger> favors squid's offline mode and WAN links down over a breach spreading
<Unit193> Ah
<cyberanger> (I have mutiple lan's, and ham radio only networks, so tightening down the firewall between all of them is an ok move in this setup)
<cyberanger> and it leaves one celluar link up, a boost mobile phone (that is too slow to really be much of a concern) and that's only to get the firewall's traffic out, nothing more
<cyberanger> yes wrst, I've gone overboard on security, paranoid on it ;-)
 * cyberanger is suprised the military doesn't have this kind of lock down in place ;-)
<wrst> cyberanger: its good so the rest of us can ask you questions
<Unit193> I'll just have him set mine up ;)
<wrst> Unit193: that's even better!
<electricus> what is the deal with html5 audio and video not working in firefox?
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> electricus: what site?
<electricus> my own
<cyberanger> how have you enncoded things?
<electricus> http://pastebin.com/inKMKewj
<cyberanger> there is more than one html5 codec (well, there was more than one, but people are following an earlier draft, and it's still not even final)
<electricus> it works in chrome but not in firefox
<cyberanger> electricus: whatt firefox version?
<electricus> i'm wanting iphone support, so i'm using the h.264/avc codec
<electricus> i've tried 3.x, 4, and now 5
<electricus> none work
<cyberanger> that's your issue, your using a non-html5 codec (based on the current draft)
<cyberanger> previous drafts had h.264 as an html5 codec, but firefox refused to implement it due to it's non-free nature
<cyberanger> so you've got an iphone & non-html5 vs firefox & html5 issue
<cyberanger> (chrome supported both, and afaik, was the only one to do so, and since it's still a draft, kept support for both (for now at least))
<cyberanger> wrst: lol
<cyberanger> Unit193: lol
<cyberanger> it was alot of effort the first time, idk if I could do it twice
<cyberanger> (I bet I could, but it's nowhere near simple)
<electricus> ah. i see
<Unit193> I just use keyfiles for my SSH
<cyberanger> Unit193: same, and then some
<Unit193> On alt port too
<cyberanger> electricus: if I recall, there was a way that sites like youtube presented one of two files based on UA (if it had both)
<cyberanger> Unit193: 2222 or 443
<electricus> so you need  a script to identify the browser and then supply the properly encoded video?
<Unit193> cyberanger: Nope, another port
<cyberanger> electricus: me no, I ignore html5 entirely, since it's meerely a draft
<cyberanger> but if you wish to support both browsers, yes
<electricus> so you think it's not even ready for production at this point?
<electricus> i thought it was mature enough by now
<cyberanger> Unit193: ah, I hide it in plain sight, on 443 (too many firewalls allow it, block nearly everything else, and 443 is too much encryption to inspect)
<cyberanger> electricus: the theroy behind it, yes, the people toying with it too often (since it is a draft, they will tweak it)
<cyberanger> kinda adds some issues
<cyberanger> and on top of that, html is open, if you learn it, you can do it
<cyberanger> so there was a debate about a propetiary codec in an open standard
<cyberanger> which caused that mess, mainly between apple and mozilla (with chrome on the sidelines supporting both, and microsoft behind when this first started, worked on enabling any feature in html5 before getting in that mess)
<electricus> i see, so you have to use ogg container for firefox
<cyberanger> um, not sure if it's ogg
<electricus> i think so because it's open licensed with no royalties.  I'm reading that mozilla opted out of mp4 because licensing was too expensive
<electricus> and chrome will ditch it eventually
<electricus> it seems everything is going to WemM now
<electricus> gee wiz.. i wish they would settle on something and stick with it
<cyberanger> https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Using_audio_and_video_in_Firefox
<cyberanger> electricus: that's right, however, I wish they'd get it right, and take their time, becuase once it's final any issues will be more of a pain
<electricus> cyberanger: thanks for the link.. that's exactly what i was looking for
<cyberanger> electricus: see the bit about supporting mutiple videos, that's what I was getting at
<electricus> ya.. that's cool
<electricus> so with html5, you don't even need javascript to do browser detecting and such right?
<cyberanger> it uses some sort of browser scripting, but I think it's more in browser than outside it (as javascript is)
<cyberanger> the browser sorta tries all till it works
<cyberanger> electricus: glad that helps
<cyberanger> bbl
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-01
<Unit193> wrst: Having fun?
<wrst> just making sure I remembered how to do that Unit193 :)
<wrst> Unit193: you doing ok tonight?
<Unit193> Shouldn't I be..?
<wrst> ha ha I suppose so :P
<Unit193> I shapend the blade on the mower for my first time, and it went well I would say!
<wrst> you still have all your apendeges and the grass is cut ?
<Unit193> Yep! And that thing is sharp too ;)
<wrst> ha ha cool what did you use to sharpen?
<Unit193> Bench grinder
<wrst> Unit193:  you da man
<Unit193> wrst: I gotta go help my sister start moving -_-
<wrst> oh no
<wrst> that's a pain
<wrst> have fun!
<Unit193> She is just packing now (The moving boxes is much more easy)
<cyberanger> Unit193: you sure it'd didn't get anything else from the top ;-)
<cyberanger> it isn't fun being run over by a lawnmower
 * cyberanger got it back, *ran* it over with a chainsaw
<Unit193> Turns out I'm missing a head...
<Unit193> I guess you're not supposed to stack boxes of books on linens...
 * cyberanger hopes it was there to begin with
<cyberanger> oh, umm, yeah, that doesn't end well
<cyberanger> just ask wall E. Cyote
<Unit193> *Boxes of books on a box on linens
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> Unit193: how did the move go? any other boxes take damage?
<Unit193> cyberanger: No damage, I just didn't look at the label. Yesterday was packing, today will be moving
<cyberanger> label huh
 * cyberanger is reminded of about half of all moving comedy sketches What's Frag ile mean? *Drops box before any chance to answer*
<cyberanger> Unit193: no move goes smoothly, if that's the worst that happens, you'll be good
 * cyberanger just recently did two moves, and used to move two to three times each year for 6 years
<Unit193> Aye, that it will! I think something else is going to go wrong
<cyberanger> well, I hope not, but yeah, possible
<Unit193> So... I'm working with screen in screen -_- (Windows 0 is a SSH+Screen session and I use this as SSH+Screen)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-02
<vychune> o/
<vychune> logging out o/
<Unit193> cyberanger: Now we are mostly done with the move :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: well, that's mostly good news ;-)
<Unit193> Aye, I don't think I'll be needed as much anymore. Love seat, sofa couch, loft bed, desk, dresser, table, a few book cases, etc will make you VERY hot in no time!
<cyberanger> Unit193: and how's things now?
<Unit193> I haven't had to do any moving today :D  (And I haven't seen my sister around...)
<Unit193> cyberanger: How about you?
<cyberanger> I've not been moving either (and I don't have a sister) ;-)
<cyberanger> Doing well
<cyberanger> Playing old Playstation (PS1) games
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-03
<wrst> hello everyone
<cyberanger> hey wrst what's shaking
<wrst> not much cyberanger
<wrst> just noticing how well gnome package kit works with arch
<cyberanger> cool
<wrst> never thought about using a gui package manager auto updates and everything
<cyberanger> speaking of shaking, this shake & bake is actaully pretty good
<wrst> cyberanger: you cooking?
<cyberanger> wrst: I do prefer the cli, crontab updates and such
<cyberanger> wrst: yep, and chatting on IRC
<wrst> cyberanger:  some times i forget to check for updates and this is a nice reminder
<cyberanger> my nice reminder is a script that runs every 4 hours (on the server) or whenever the dhclient refreshes (the laptop and netbook) or a mix of both (desktop)
<wrst> my mom used to use shake and bake... good stuff
<cyberanger> grabs the packages, but I gotta install
<wrst> cyberanger:  i'm just not cool like you :)
 * cyberanger suddenly wonders when being a geek became cool, figures it was 2006 or 2007
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<cyberanger> wrst: or bored like me, perhaps
 * cyberanger recalls being bored that day, well, prior to modifing his system for 5 hours
<wrst> cyberanger: I have been messing with gnome shell themes
<cyberanger> that's cool
 * cyberanger is glad that didn't say unity themes
<wrst> cyberanger: well I updated oneric just a few minutes ago no  big changes there
<wrst> but their gnome 3/shell implementation is improving
<cyberanger> good, cause unity doesn't seem to be
<wrst> cyberanger: I hope it does... but
<wrst> best I can tell ubuntu has a bad desktop and kubuntu has a poor implementation of a pretty good desktop
<cyberanger> yeah, it wasn't always that way (well, maybe kubuntu was, but I think it's gone down hill further)
<wrst> yeah kubuntu is improving some what, but kde 4.6 is very good but kubuntu still not there yet
<wrst> and unity ... well
 * cyberanger aims, pulls trigger, only to have gun jam
 * cyberanger looks at gun, sees the new biometric saftey feature uses unity libraries, that explains a lot
<wrst> cyberanger: I really REALLY wish they had not departed from gnome3/shell
<wrst> granted they didn't need gnome 3 in 11.04 but by 11.10 they could have had a really beautifu release
<wrst> even could have modded gnome shell with a dock similar to what they have and saved themselves a lot of work and done other things
<cyberanger> exactly
<cyberanger> fix bugs, increase documentation
<cyberanger> assist loco's and confrences, spread ubuntu
<cyberanger> working ubuntu (I don't call this working, compared to jaunty)
<wrst> documentation really need documentation after using arch, well ubuntu's documentation stinks
<wrst> the forums aren't documentation
<wrst> if you had an ubuntu system of wiki's like arch has support would be easy, of course with the friendly attitude of ubuntu help instead of the snobbish have you read the documentation attitude of arch users :)
<cyberanger> compare ubuntu's wiki to yesterdays newspaper, and the newspaper is easier to read & more up to date
<wrst> yes
<wrst> i can google for instance, arch linux nvidia
<wrst> i will get easy instructions
<wrst> and ubuntu I think with all its flavors causes some issues
<wrst> personally I think there should be GUI documentation for doing everything that can be done with a gui which is most, and also the cli alternative given
<cyberanger> the server documentation is better from linux journal than ubuntu's own documentation
<cyberanger> I read more blogs on router configurations than ubuntu, same idea for ipv6 networking
<wrst> yes it is and it really should be good, if you expect to have people seriously consider you for a corporate env.
<wrst> and I think ubuntu server is pretty good
<wrst> but documentation sucks
<cyberanger> well, in the early days, that went for celluar broadband in ubuntu desktop (which went away soley becuase of networkmanager, not ubuntu)
<cyberanger> well, some documentation is there, minimal though
<wrst> well cyberanger i'm off to bed have a good night!
<wrst> well about to anyway hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<chris4585> sorry I didn't inform you guys I'd be gone for a week, ironically I was in TN
<wrst> chris4585:  i've been messing with gnome shell themes starting to get some nice ones out in the wild
<wrst> chris4585:  I thought you were coming up some time
<chris4585> yeah, I was there for a week in fall creek falls
<chris4585> right now nvidia is starting to get on my nerves, I updated my install and of course something is wrong with it
<chris4585> can't get gnome-shell to work like I did before
<cyberanger> wrst: enjoy some sleep
<cyberanger> chris4585: shame we didn't have more info for setting a meetup up
<chris4585> cyberanger, yeah, it'll happen sometime though I have no idea when
<wrst> fall creek not far from here, well off to bed see you guys later
<chris4585> later wrst
<chris4585> its a beautiful area, I know the area a little bit, next year we'll be going to nashville
<orangeninja> back up on the desktop!!!! YAY!
<orangeninja> cyberanger: or anyone else here?
<cyberanger> hey orangeninja
<cyberanger> what's up
 * cyberanger yawns, having no clue why
<orangeninja> lol, you tired....
<orangeninja> Well, I guess the question is have you been to beed yet?
<orangeninja> Well I am tring to get some form of ubuntu on my older desktop.
<orangeninja> it is a P4 2.53 GHz 1 GB ram radeon 9700 400 Watt power supply.
<cyberanger> orangeninja: doubt it's tired, however possible
<cyberanger> and I'd start with Lubuntu
<orangeninja> now it is several years old so several parts might be on their last leg anyway. But I am wondering if some of my problems might be just power...
<cyberanger> there is lighter setups, however...perhaps I misunderstood, the issue is hardware, or picking a good version for an older rig?
<orangeninja> I have had a couple of "no video" or "video failed" on boot. Also a "no keyboard detected" on boot. Keyboard is USB.
<orangeninja> After a restart or two it comes on, but I hear a noise like the HD is spinning up and down.
<cyberanger> hrm, from a live disc?
<orangeninja> cyberanger: I installed from live disk 10.10
<orangeninja> seems to boot fine to live cd
<orangeninja> problems come after install
<orangeninja> Well, I might have to coax it with a restart or two to boot live cd but it seems fine after it does.
<cyberanger> is the noise of the HDD normal spin, or hitting platters (or another failing sign)
<orangeninja> I really think it sound like, spin down / spin up...
<orangeninja> but screen stays up. sometimes screen dims.
<orangeninja> well, that might have been mozilla diming..
<cyberanger> is the video card needed, or can you use onboard?
<orangeninja> ASUS P4 E DELUXE I don't think it has onboard. And I am down to my las AGP card...lol.
<cyberanger> have you tried alternative video drivers
<orangeninja> no, I have not tried that.
<cyberanger> if any exist
<orangeninja> I had xbuntu going for a couple of days with and old nvidia card. but It ended no video signal, actually looks like a fried spot is on that card now. heck both may be bad cards now. I do have my old soyo dragon mobo need to look and see if that has onboard.
<orangeninja> nope no onboard there either
<orangeninja> be back in a few....
<orangeninja> ok back
<Exodus_ms> anyone using Google+ ?
<Exodus_ms> also, trying out a new irc client on my phone
<orangeninja> I am on a sempron 3100+ with 512 MB running xubuntu.
<orangeninja> live CD, no sound though.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-24
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> how are things going chris4585 ?
<chris4585> alright, you?
<wrst> doing well trying to get the young one to sleep
<chris4585> ah, sounds fun lol
<wrst> yeah is actually most of the time
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-29
<DJOmnifrog> how the hell did I end up on air ?
<DJOmnifrog> lol
<cyberanger> simple, you picked up the mic
<cyberanger> DJOmnifrog: ^
<DJOmnifrog> lol
<DJOmnifrog> it was a trap
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-30
<wrst> wb Omnifrog :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-06-23
<netritious> o/ howdy Unit193, wrst, cyberanger, err'body ...sorry took so long to reply lol
<Unit193> Meh, you made it before the 3 day cutoff.
<netritious> lol
<cyberanger> netritious: that's fine, still use gpg?
<netritious> cyberanger: not lately. you?
<cyberanger> aside from --verify, not until today
<cyberanger> netritious: see pm
<netritious> i need to create new keys
<netritious> just lazy, and frankly, nothing to hide really
<cyberanger> and it takes a little more work if the key is larger than 4096 too, and idk how many people I've seen use gpg for encryption lately (opposed to just signing)
<Unit193> netritious: I need a 4096 one now too...
<netritious> I'll get around to it eventually
<cyberanger> I'd grab the source, modify two values, and generate something at or above 8192 honestly
<netritious> today I used vi and didn't have to google a cheat sheet
<netritious> albeit all I did was add, change, delete some text and save with and without wirting contents to file
<cyberanger> I'm getting better at not needing a cheet sheet, but I still use it too much
<netritious> <<first editor in unix/linux was pico
<cyberanger> I'm guessing mine was kate, from 2004, knoppix
<cyberanger> then ubuntu and gedit, somewhere after that was nano
<cyberanger> but I still use my first editor, the old MS-DOS edit
<twayneprice> cyberanger: Real Men use copy con  :)
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> twayneprice: real men you pen and paper
<cyberanger> and real smart men keep a bottle of white out nearby
 * cyberanger isn't one of those real smart men today, thankfully dollar general had some
<twayneprice> :)
<cyberanger> You'd think the EPA would be able to "help" the US Government go paperless
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-06-24
<Unit193> wrst: Unstable you say arch is?  I dare you to add https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/systemd/+packages to a trusty distro!
 * Unit193 isn't sane. :)
<wrst> Unit193: actually arch is very stable
<Unit193> :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-06-25
<Unit193> wrst: You use dracut, right?
<wrst> what is that? :)
<Unit193> The thing that makes your initrd.  In ubuntu it's initramfs-tools
<Unit193> wrst: I forced it into an Ubuntu system this morning, a system with systemd. :P
<wrst> oh I have no clue then Unit193
<wrst> I leave that stuff alone and it just works :)
<Unit193> Soooo, I think I basically just changed bases entirely.  upstart -> systemd, initramfs-tools -> dracut, generic kernsls -> liquorix (half the time or so, really.)
<wrst> Unit193: I think you have issues :)
<Unit193> Yes, yes I do.  After I figured out I'd basically replaced the base, I wondered what else I could replace. >_<
<Unit193> Worst part?  It's still stable...
<wrst> why do you even start with a base?
 * wrst thinks Unit193 might be a gentoo candidate
<Unit193> wrst: Nono, I'm an Ubuntu user!
<wrst> in splash screen only Unit193
<wrst> Unit193: I thinki I have firefox os installed on my phone
<Unit193> wrst: ...You think?
<wrst> yes I actually did, just didn't pick up the sim card
<wrst> but looks not so bad, I would say its ahead of ubuntu  at the moment, but ubuntu i can actually make calls so there is that advantage
<wrst> neither is close to android or ios however
<Unit193> Hah.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-06-27
<Unit193> wrst: I got some sanity, removed dracut since it made updats a little annoying.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-06-23
<bwmaker> Morning, all.
<wrst> morning bwmaker`
<bwmaker> How's it going, wrst?
<wrst> pretty well bwmaker how about you?
<bwmaker> Same. Just doing a little work, trying to stay out of the heat.
<wrst> same here
<netritious> howdy
<bwmaker> Hello
<bwmaker> How are you, netritious?
<netritious> hi bwmaker. doing fine, you?
<bwmaker> Doing well. Trying to wrap up the day. :)
<cyberanger> Hey netritious
<cyberanger> how's it going?
<netritious> hey cyberanger, it's going heh :) how about yourself?
<cyberanger> Ups and downs, working towards a bunch of certs, starting an IT services company too
<cyberanger> slowly
<cyberanger> Going to start with Weekend night shifts stocking shelves to make sure ends meet, and if I get enough above the costs to buy a cheeseburger, I'll be happy
<netritious> I've been working on my yard, and that's about it. Working on a few small and inconsequential projects in my spare time.
<netritious> Sounds like going after certs might be more fun :)
<netritious> I also work 10-12 hours a week at a local vape shop now doing retail....25% off employee discount. :D
<cyberanger> Beats my Walmart Discount, which in TN is practically Sales Tax
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-01
<bwmaker> Goor morning, folks.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-03
<Unit193> Fireworks tonight, was great!
<cyberanger> Nice Unit193
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-06-30
<[Ubik]> well then
<Unit193> Deep subject.
 * Unit193 pushes cyberanger into one.
<[Ubik]> hah
<[Ubik]> that should wake him up!
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: assuming I am noy already awake?
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: of course
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: you know I've done night ahift for every job execpt one right?
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: how are you?
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: Check this out! https://twitter.com/mubix/status/880796787589730304/photo/1
<cyberanger> Same for anyone else wanting an infosec laugh
<Juzzy> heheh
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-06-28
<cyberanger> Mine is okay with vlc -I ncurses but Firefox tends to be too much.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-06-29
<Ubik> wonder where cyberanger went
#ubuntu-us-tn 2020-06-24
<netritious> Heyo
<Unit193> Heya, netritious!
<netritious> Hey Unit193! How are the things?
<Unit193> netritious: Getting hot, so not liking that, but otherwise I think decent enough.  I guess life updates would be "My one sister is married, lives in Texas, and is expecting".  You?
<netritious> Unit193: same here, hot as heck! Daughter graduated HS, full ride to Uni, doing honors biz school, life is ok. :D Still using Ubuntu? Have d/l but not installed 20.04 yet. :/
<Unit193> Wow, congrats on that!  I use Debian now.
<netritious> yeah, Debian is pretty nice. Been a while for me though.
<netritious> And thanks :D She did all the hard work tbh
<wrst> hello netritious!!!
<wrst> that's great news
<netritious> hello wrst! how's it going bud? and thanks, she is a hard worker
<wrst> that's awesome
<wrst> going pretty well here, still working from home, and not fully adjusted to that yet
<netritious> yeah, it's hard for everyone ... but meeee lol
<netritious> honestly it does get a bit old though
<wrst> I'm starting to get to the point i'm able to get out and look at some jobs and go to some of our plants so that breaks it up, but I'm at home today
<netritious> ok, cool
<netritious> still running arch?
<wrst> I am running ubuntu, actually using it for work at the moment, I have a corporate laptop that I haven't fired up at home in months now :)
<wrst> running a windows vm on my home server to access vpn stuff
<wrst> using libvirtd and virt-manager
<wrst> btw 20.04 is  a very solid release when you get to the point of wanting to install it
<netritious> will do!
<netritious> I really liked 16.04 and 18.04 even more
<netritious> the minimal install for desktop is a game changer
<wrst> If our IT people weren't well... a level above useless I would use ubuntu for work vpn stuff but would have to get them to help and isn't worth it when I can just use a windows vm on my server
<wrst> it really is great
<netritious> show 'em who the real techie is wrst :D
<wrst> I really liked running arch, but with snap, flatpack etc you can kinda have your cake and eat it too without the setup of arch
<netritious> will check out flatpack, doesn't ring a bell
<wrst> netritious: I'm in sales now, and I do some tech support at some of our locations becuase I have a pulse and do know how to turn a computer on
<wrst> netritious: https://flatpak.org/
<wrst> I like snap but it is not as open as flatpak
<netritious> cool will check that out!
<netritious> and knowing how to turn on a computer is pretty dang important wrst :)
<wrst> the power button is more elusive than we can imagine some times
<netritious> hahaha
<netritious> how's fam?
<wrst> doing ok, Bri needs school to start back, a 9 year old without any shape of a schedule is not  good for any one's sanity :)
<netritious> haha I hear you wrst
<netritious> Clara got so bored she started applying for jobs everywhere
<netritious> of course was after she completed Pokemon game on her switch lol
<Unit193> Oooh, speaking of VPN stuff, 20.04 has support for wireguard too!
<netritious> nice, I need to just install it already :D
<Unit193> I would recommend it, seems to work nicely to me and there's even mobile apps.
<netritious> mobile apps? as in I can android apps natively?
<netritious> *can run android apps
<Unit193> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wireguard.android
#ubuntu-us-tn 2020-06-25
<wrst> 20.04 is very solid
<netritious> wrst I see you are using libvirtd and virt-manager now? Did I read that right?
<wrst> Yes that is a miracle drug
<wrst> Run the vms on my server netritious and it all feels local on my desktop
<netritious> Nice wrst :D
